# Frostweed



## JR Parks (Dec 18, 2020)

Hiking on a cold (23*) early morning in the hill country just might give a fascinating sight of frostweed. A perennial and great butterfly plant gives a interesting ice sculptures on first couple of frosts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 18, 2020)

23,cold???? Oh your from Texas.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 18, 2020)

Cool photos. I guess those crystals form because water is forced out of the plant stem as it freezes?


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 18, 2020)

You nailed it Doug. Looks and feels like frozen cotton candy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 18, 2020)

Never heard of the plant before, found this link that has a short time lapse video of it occurring. https://texasbutterflyranch.com/201...h-intriguing-ice-sculptures-upon-first-frost/

Thanks Jim for showing your picture!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2020)

Never heard of that Jim, very interesting. Is that in Austin or Rockport?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 18, 2020)

JR Parks said:


> You nailed it Doug. Looks and feels like frozen cotton candy



But how does it taste?


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 18, 2020)

@Tony We were at Lost Maples but it grows throughout Central Texas and the southeast US
@Mr. Peet Hadn‘t had any flavoring with me on any hikes - yet

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 18, 2020)

Never heard of this. Time lapse was cool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 28, 2020)

They call it hoar frost around here - although I don't think that is what it is.


----------

